# Gopher Prevention and Protection



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Progressive Forage Grower...

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/pests-and-diseases/proactive-gopher-prevention-pays-dividends


----------

